# Windows 10 "0xc0000021a" on boot.



## Zephyrus (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello, all.
I've been having this problem for the last couple days which makes my Windows 10 install impossible to boot from. Whenever I boot into Windows 10, the stop code in the post title shows.
I've tried using DISM to clean up the image, using Startup Repair, I don't have a system image to go back to, and resetting the OS doesn't work.
I'd be grateful for anyone's help.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...0000021a/4c68125c-7938-49e2-a946-57159d155ae1


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Is this a Desktop or laptop with a wired or wireless connection?
Just a thought ... and this has been working for me (with my customers) - if wireless ly connected - try disabling wireless connection and reboot it may show the circle of death for a period of time but eventually should return to normal. Windows 10 has been having issues with trying to update 3rd party hardware drivers unsuccessfully


----------

